#  Krankheiten >   Kieferhöhlen- oder Zahnwurzelentzündung (oder defekte Kunststofffüllungen)??? >

## Michael33

Ich habe folgende Beschwerden, bei denen weder die Zahnärzte, noch der HNO eine Ursache finden konnten: 
Mit dumpfen Beiss/Druck-Schmerzen im Oberkiefer ging ich zum Zahnarzt Nr.1:
Neben einer karitösen Kunststofffüllung im vorderen Backenzahn (oben rechts) fand er eine Zwischenzahnkaries im hinterer Backenzahn (untern links). Im linken Oberkiefer fand er keinerlei Anzeichen (visuell/ Röntgenbild) einer Karies oder Entzündung. Auf Rückfrage riet er mir zum HNO zu gehen, welches ich auch kurzfristig getan habe. 
Beim HNO wurde in einer 3-minütigen Untersuchung meine Nebenhöhlen sowie die Kieferhöhlen untersucht und ein Röntgenbild gemacht ... ohne Befund. 
Also habe ich innerhalb der erstklassigen Gemeinschaftspraxis (Klinik für Mund- und Kieferchirurgie) den Zahnarzt gewechselt. Dieser hat eine lokale Röntgennahaufnahme der betreffenden Zahnreihe im linken Oberkiefer gemacht ... ohne Befund. Sicherheitshalber wurde noch die Füllung des hinteren Backenzahnes entfernt, da diese trotz Paracetamol die meisten Beissschmerzen verursachte. Geholfen hat das aber nicht. 
Ich habe jetzt immer noch dumpfe Beissschmerzen im gesamten Kaubereich des linken Oberkiefers (hinterer Backenzahn bis ausschließlich Eckzahn) und punktuell bei den vorderen Mahlzähnen des rechten Oberkiefers. 
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass sich Wurzelentzündungen nicht gleich beidseitig entwickeln und zumindest eine auf einem Röntgenbild auftauchen würde. 
Kieferhöhlenentzündungen sollen dagegen teilweise flächendeckend auftreten und in die Zähne ausstrahlen. Wenn ich also gezielt bzw. allgemein auf meine Zähne beisse, könnte ich damit doch gegen die Entzündungsherde ... also die Kieferhöhle drücken, welche den Schmerz dann über den Zahnnerv wieder zurückwerfen, und so zu Zahnschmerzen führen. 
Als letztes bleibt nur noch ein altersbedingter Defekt der Kunststofffüllungen. Zwar liegt der Austausch der Amalgam-Füllungen schon geschätzte 10 Jahre zurück, aber abgesehen von dem einen Unterkieferbackenzahn müssten die Defekte doch irgendwie auf beide Kiefer verteilt sein. Unten ist visuell wie röntgenmässig aber ansonsten alles in Ordnung. 
Und da Antibiotika mich wesentlich kostengünstiger kommt, als der (möglicherweise nutzlose) Austausch der Kunststofffüllungen, würde ich dieses erst einmal geklärt haben. Ich habe einen zweiten Termin beim HNO-Kollegen aber erst Mitte nächster Woche. 
PS: Der erste Zahnarzt riet mir zu einer professionellen Zahnreinigung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es nur kosmetische Gründe hat, wenngleich ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich trotz gründlicher Mundhygiene das Gefühl habe, ich würde noch Stunden später geringe Speisereste rauszutzeln. Können sich diese unter dem Zahnfleisch absetzen und so bei der bakteriellen Zersetzung zu einer Entzündung führen. Dann wäre doch aber auch das Zahnfleisch sicherlich rot-entzündet. 
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter ... ich habe zwar per se keine richtigen Zahnschmerzen ... aber das ist auch das Gefährliche. Könnte ich den Schmerz lokalisieren und vom Arzt einen Behandlungsplan bekäme, hätte das zwanghafte Grübeln endlich ein Ende. So hoffe ich auf eine Kieferhöhlenentzündung, spekulieren mit einer schmerzhaften und langwierigen beidseitigen Wurzelbehandlung und rechne mit hohen Kosten bei einem Austausch sämtlicher Oberkiefer-Kunststofffüllungen. 
WER KANN MIR HELFEN? WER HAT ÄHNLICHE ERFAHRUNGEN GEMACHT :Huh?:  
WER IST VOM FACH UND KANN ZUMINDEST EINIGES AUSSCHLIESSEN :Huh?:    :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## Michael33

PS: Habe auf einer Seite gelesen, dass die Nahaufnahme eigentlich Zahnfilmröntgenbild heisst ... und dieser auf der linken Seite ohne Befund war ... vielleicht muss ich dass beim Nachsorgetermin auch noch einmal rechts machen lassen. Links wurden auch alle Zähne abgeklopft... bei einer Wurzelentzündung sollen dann ja Schmerzen auftreten ... tat es aber nicht ... nur wenn ich kräftig auf die Zähne beisse. Spricht also doch für die tiefgelegenste Entzündung ... in der Kieferhöhle, oder :Huh?:

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Michael, 
theoretisch ist es möglich, dass irgendwo eine beginnende Entzündung sitzt, die im Bild noch nicht erkennbar ist. Genauso eine Mini-Karies, die vielleicht noch röntgenungünstig sitzt, muss nicht zwangsläufig sofort erkennbar sein. Aber da es bei dir mehrere Zähne betrifft, halte ich das für eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Was eher denkbar ist: zu tiefe oder zu hohe Füllungen, Probleme mit den Kiefergelenken, Unverträglichkeiten gegenüber einem Bestandteil der Füllungen. Evl ist der Zusammenbiss der Kiefer nicht ideal (durch Zahnfehlstellungen), das kann ein Kieferorthopäde feststellen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Polarbear

Es könnte aber auch der Trigeminusnerv sein,
die Sympthome passen jedenfalls dazu, bitte
laß das mal von einem Neurologen abklären. 
lg Polarbear

----------


## Michael33

Die Biss/Druck-Schmerzen haben sich nach Absetzung von Paracetamol auf die vorderen Mahlzähne (5/6) beidseitig zentriert. Genau darüber sollen ja pyramidenförmig die Kieferhöhlen liegen ... könnte also doch eine Kieferhöhlenentzündung sein. Ein weiterer Punkt wäre die Tatsache, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass es sich durch den Verzehr von Hühnersuppe leicht gebessert hat. 
Wenn sich diese Vermutung bestätigt, bräuchte ich nur noch die endgültige Füllung sowie eine Nachbesserung der gemachten Füllungen. Der untere linke Backenzahn hat so gut wie kein Kauprofil, der rechte obere vordere Backenzahn ist komplett aus den Fugen geraten und könnte so gegen den Mahlzahn drücken ... auf der Seite sind die schmerzen auch eher ziehender als dumpf.

----------


## Michael33

Schmerzen sind jetzt vermehrt auch im linken Unterkiefer ... können Sie Druckschmerzen beim Beissen auch deshalb täuschen? 
Können es wirklich im Erwachsenenalter noch zu Zahnfehlstellungen kommen? Oder liegt es am Kiefergelenk? Schmerzen betreffen auch teilweise den Übergang von Ober- zu Unterkiefer (seitlich neben dem Ohr)? 
Und was ist der Trigeminusnerv und wo liegt der?

----------


## Michael33

Trigeminus fällt weg ... die Schmerzen sollen das ganze Gesicht betreffen und extrem schmerzhaft sein. 
Meine Schmerzen, wenn man diese überhaupt so nennen darf, sind eher dumpf bis leicht ziehend, betrafen in der Vergangenheit den Oberkiefer ... speziell die kleineren Mahlzähne (5+6) ... mittlerweile auch den linken Unterkiefer.  
Die beiden neuen Kariesfüllungen sind meiner Meinung nach nicht ordentlich gemacht ... kaum Kauprofil, eine steht sogar etwas über. Dadurch kamen auch neuere Probleme hinzu. 
Meine übrigen Zahnfüllungen sollen ansonsten soweit in Ordnung sein und ich werde den Zahnarzt bitten, beim Austausch der provisorischen Füllung auch diese beiden Füllungen nachzuschleifen. 
Aber die waren ja nicht die Ursache für meine Probleme. Was gibt es sonst noch ... rechts tut mir das Ohr hinten etwas weh ... links kommt es zu leichten Knirschgeräuschen auf Höhe des Ohres bei Bewegung des Unterkiefers ... schiebe ich den Unterkiefer nach vorne und beiss auf den unteren Backenzahn, kommt es auch zu Kauschmerz. 
Also kommen die Kauschmerzen allgemein von Kiefergelenkschwierigkeiten :Huh?:  Und wie kann es dazu kommen? 
(Habe an den ZA schon mal eine E-Mail geschickt ... zwecks Füllungen ... aber auch, damit er prüfen kann, ob ich nicht innerhalb der Praxis zum Kieferorthopäden wechseln sollte.)

----------


## techtmeier

Bei mir ist auch beim 2. Zahnarzt Karies festgestellt worden und der Schmerz konnte beseitigt werden. Wird aber eventuell teuer. (Kanalfüllung). Antibiotika habe ich nicht bekommen.

----------

